
Project Fi Outage - rudemaniac
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-fi-outage-is-preventing-calls-across-the-us/
======
forgottenpass
This is _google_ and they've already blown their chance at four nines in
telephony for 2019.

What am I supposed to take away from this? Is this another Google product in
writing-on-the-wall non-techincally-canceled-yet mode?

------
reading-at-work
Imagine trying to call 911 and finding that the one part of your phone that
makes it a phone isn't working.

Mistakes happen, but this combined with Fi's notorious drop in support quality
over the last few years makes me very glad I cancelled. I'll pay more for a
real cell provider if it means fewer (or no) outages.

------
cuchoi
Google Fi used to be great! The last few months had a couple of very bad
support experiences and decided to port out. It took about three weeks, but
very happy with finally leaving them.

